# Moving, Joyful, Uplifting Short Works in Keeping with the Season



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

These are the classical works that are particularly moving at this time of the year. They don't need to have religious content or meaning. Please try to restrict them to under 12 minutes (they can be presented as individual performances of parts of longer works). Also, it doesn't matter if they are solo instrument, voice or large orchestral and/or choral performances. Some of my favorites:

Mascagni: Regina Coeli Laetare





Mahler: Finale Symphony #2, Resurrection





Wagner: Pilgrim's Chorus from Tannhauser (all these performers from Hong Kong are under 25).


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Based on the selections and the topic title I am a little confused about what season you think this is.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

larold said:


> Based on the selections and the topic title I am a little confused about what season you think this is.


A season of joy and happiness. At least, it's supposed to be and I'm talking more about families & loved ones getting together which includes the whole period of Halloween to Thanksgiving to Christmas and finally, New Years. The rest of the year is rather 'blah' by comparison isn't it? Personally, I find those selections uplifting no matter what category they fit in; maybe I'm the only one...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This is one of my favorite for the time of the year. I've programmed it at concerts and it never fails to bring an audience to its feet, and some tears to the eyes.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------

